# Header Weiterleitung per htaccess



## Bluestar (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich benötige eine Weiterleitung, die wie eine Header weiterleitung funktioniert, nur das diese über eine htaccess geht.

User gibt ein:

http://www.domain.tld/unterverzeichnis

und soll dann auf die URL:

http://www.domain.tld/unterverzeichnis.php geleitet werden. <-- diese URL soll dann auch im Browser in der Adressleiste drin stehen.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich möchte... und besten Dank schon mal im voraus.

MfG
Bluestar


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Oktober 2005)

Das geht z.B. per mod_rewrite...Themen dazu dürftest du hier 100e finden.
Du musst in deiner RewriteRule lediglich die Flag *[R]* setzen.... dann ist das Ergebnis ein *R*edirect ..... die neue Adresse steht dann auch in der Browser-Adresszeile.


----------

